# Steam does not start



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

Steam is an application to start games such as counter strike and half life 2. When i try to start steam nothing happens, NO error message... nothing. However I see steam listed in process. I went to steam support and all i found was to correct your system clock, but its already correct. I already reinstalled steam, deleted clientblob, system restore, and installed steam in a different folder without much success, only thing different that happens is that steam updates and after thats done nothing happens.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is there a Icon of Steam in your system tray?

Have you tried go *Start *then *All Programs *and found it in the list and Selected it and on the right click on something there?


----------



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

no icon in system tray

i just tried start > all programs... still doesn't work


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Was it in the All Programs list??


I had Steam account ...had no problems

Do you have any Anti-Virus programs running?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Beware ! There's a recent upgrade of the Steam engine. Also, when Steam is triggered, it starts first to download the upgrade and it may take a while according to the connection speed.
My own Steam engine has been upgraded today and it works fine.

Also, for the people who has a firewall, it is recommanded to reconfigure it after the upgrade as the Steam version would have been changed.


----------



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

so there is nothing i can do. i got no firewall or AV.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

If you don't have a AV or firewall its more likely to be a virus..

Get one of these free one and update it and run a full scan

Avast4 Home Edition (Update before Scanning) OR

AVG 7 (Update before Scanning)


----------



## Givencube (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the exact same problem.  I also tried reinstalling, repairing and almost anything I could think of, but none of it helped. I do however, have a firewall, an antivirus program and several antispyware programs. 

What caused the problem for me is the new steam engine update. 

When I reinstalled steam it did a quick update, then restarted itself. After that, my firewall asked if steam could reconnect to the internet, which I granted, steam then showed it's update window for two seconds and just died, even though it had an open internet connection and unused CPU bandwidth.

So, I guess if I can't find a solution to this problem, I'll just have to wait for the next steam update and hope that it doesn't have the same conflict problem with my computer.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

It seems that the new version of the Steam engine is bugged.
In opposition to what I've already posted (post nr 5), Steam doesn't work nicely. When I tested the new engine, I've been lucky.
Indeed, my son tried to play HL2 DM online and he couldn't connect to any server.

Also, I've noticed this following situations :
- when Steam is triggered at the startup of Windows, it just pumps a large part of my bandwith in a way that I've the impression of surfing with a 56K modem (I've a DSL connection).
- As my phone system is connected to the modem, I've heard there was interference online : Steam is 'pulsing' randomly and it makes noise in the speaker of my phone.
As soon I stop Steam, the noise disappears and my bandwith is back to normal.
- How did I get the game working nicely ?
In the Steam settings, I've unchecked the automatic launching at startup.
When I want to play, I just launch directly the game clicking on its appropriate icon and it works.


----------



## blkwlnt64 (Mar 28, 2005)

Start it up 'on demand' instead at startup. Let the rest of system get their share of the pie before 'Steam' tries to do a Norton and hog all the system.


----------



## Givencube (Jan 12, 2007)

If you are running any of these applications you need to uninstall them:

Ghostsurf 2007

Spycatcher Express

AOLacsd.exe (AOL connection driver)

More info on this here:
http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=574


----------



## jjthejetplane767 (Jan 25, 2007)

i have this EXACT same problem, ive tried everything in this post, as well as other posts on the net and the suggestions on support.steam.com or w/e. 

nothing works.....i dont even have an error message to give me a clue. i just try to run it, and absolutly nothing happens.

someone out there must know what's wrong! HELLLP!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

To all of you having problems with steam,there is a forum on it here http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=10781 seems it was having problems as long ago as 2004 ...3 pages about it on this site,you might be able to get help there...


----------

